# Seeking Gamers in Baton Rouge, LA



## Replica (Apr 15, 2002)

Wanted: Gamers for a 3E game.  DM needed in addition to 3-4 PC's.  Please send an email or post a reply here.

Thanks


----------



## Replica (Apr 24, 2002)

C'mon, I know that there are a few of you guys around here.


----------



## enrious (May 1, 2002)

I'm interested.


----------



## Replica (May 8, 2002)

Any additional interested people?


----------



## ieatneden (Sep 24, 2007)

i am very interested. i have played for 3 1/2 years and am usually a spellcaster of some kind. i am 15.i am avalible just about any day after school on weekdays of course.so send me email with time and place if interested please and thank u.


----------



## enrious (Sep 25, 2007)

Uh, that post was over five years ago.

April 2002, I remember it well.  The long, hot days, humid enough for lesser creatures to scurry and boil.   People still spoke in awe at Fellowship of the Rings.

D&D was still something of an experiment, with only 118 supplements and adventures out.

Book of the Righteous was due out at the end of the summer.  Mutants and Masterminds was nearing fruition.  Hushed whispers abounded about a little project called Oathbound.   

And a campaign was started.   A strange and unfamiliar land known as Grayhawk was revealed, to be conqured by a deformed wizard, played by a professor.  Corwin the thief was what I was called back then.  Then there was a fool kid of a farmer, off to brave the new lands.

Alas, but for a few dwarves here, a few spiders here, the campaign could have been a contender.  It ended after only 4 sessions, but I'll always remember them.


I never saw Replica again.  He had to end the campaign because of his school theater work.   The professor is still teaching there, or so I like to think.   And Jesse, fan of GURPS and dumb farm-kids alike is probably doing well.   A writer, you see.   And speaker of one of the funniest theories on White Wolf success to be heard. 


It's been many a year now; I'm no longer even in my sweet Louisiana, but I've seen strange things.   I've seen LSU win a crystal football, a city vanish and another grow.  But most of all, as I think of the two gaming groups I have now, I think back fondly and remember death by a drow.


----------

